# Anxiety cured through Nutrition!



## Mr Bacon

Hello guys,

after going through tons of supplements/nootropics, positive mental exercises therapies, meditation, and starting to lose hope... I found the cause of my anxiety.

Turns out... sugar was the big culprit! I read a few articles on the internet linking sugar and depression. I did not think it was a problem for me, as I was on a rather healthy diet and ate less than 130g of carbs per day (which is already less than the norm). However I decided to cut out all carb consumption for a few days just to see. And to my surprise, my depression, anxiety, fatigue, sluggishness all disappeared.

I went on a diet called "paleo", which consists on replacing all carbs with additional amounts of fat to provide energy. Similar to the Atkins diet, but in a healthier version.

I am now full of energy all day long. My brain is alert, my concentration is through the roof! And social interactions are much more smooth. I feel laidback all day long! Social anxiety has vanished. 


I thought I'd share my story!

Keep trying to find the cure to your mental disorders, one day you might stumble on a solution which is more simple than you anticipated. That being said, not everybody has a body chemistry similar to mine, so everybody has to find their own cure.

The field of functional medecine is rather interesting, and that's where I'd look if I were you.


----------



## A Void Ant

.


----------



## dutchguy

I thought about cutting ouy carbs several times for the same reasons as you did. I never really succeded. I wonder what happens if you go back to carbs but only the complex ones like whole grains, also upper your daily carb limit to 275/300, theoreticly this should stabalise your bloodsuger level. I always asume this is the problem and that is why a zero carb diet works because it isnt effecting bloodsugars so much.
I hope you keep us updated!


----------



## Nada

Nutrition and exercise has helped me greatly.


----------



## Mr Bacon

Little update. I have been following my reduced carb diet for 2 weeks, and felt good all along, with steady energy throughout everyday. I decided to test highly sugary foods again to see if they would affect my mental state. Unsurprisingly, they did... I now feel tired, and apathetic again. I started avoiding people again, out of anxiety. There are quite a lot of testimonials similar to mine on the internet if you look out for them.

I need to find the right sugar amount my body can tolerate.



dutchguy said:


> I thought about cutting ouy carbs several times for the same reasons as you did. I never really succeded. I wonder what happens if you go back to carbs but only the complex ones like whole grains, also upper your daily carb limit to 275/300, theoreticly this should stabalise your bloodsuger level. I always asume this is the problem and that is why a zero carb diet works because it isnt effecting bloodsugars so much.
> I hope you keep us updated!


Well, eliminating ALL carbs might be a little extreme. We have to find the right balance. The goal is to stay in what is called a "ketosis state". Which is a state in which the body relies on its own fat reserves rather than on sugars. Some people can eat 100g of carbs and stay in ketosis. Some others will have to go as little as 20g. We have to find our own balance. Some people won't even need to be in ketosis to feel energetic all day long. We all know people who are very social and laidback, yet they love junkfood... we're all unique.

Consuming large quantities of carbs in itself is not natural though. Our ancestors a few thousand years ago did not rely on bread, pasta, donuts, and icecream... some of us are adapted to such diets, and some are not. Personnally, my body seems to be working better consuming fat rather than sugar.

It's worth experimenting in my opinion. After 4 days on the low carb diet, I can feel the difference in my brain. It is not a gradual effect. Rather, I dont feel anything on the 3 first days, and then it is as if a switch is turned on in my brain. From one second to the next, I feel absolutely different.

Why not give it a try for a couple days? It isn't that much, and you have nothing to lose.


----------



## rymo

I've been eating healthy for years and I still have SA, who woulda guessed. I don't think eating differently can automatically CURE SA..it takes much more than that as far as I'm concerned but if it actually works for you, more power to you.


----------



## millenniumman75

It helps, but it is the thinking that is the root of the problem. Nip it in the bud.


----------



## matisyahu

Did you actually purchase the diet plan? And you explain to us exactly what you eat? I feel like this diet will benefit me a lot.


----------



## Mr Bacon

matisyahu said:


> Did you actually purchase the diet plan? And you explain to us exactly what you eat? I feel like this diet will benefit me a lot.


You can find recipes to purchase on the internet, but most of the information regarding the paleo diet is free.

To summarize it, the paleo diet tries to imitate the diet of cavemen thousands of years ago. It is supposedly the most natural, optimal form of nutrition for our bodies. You would rely mostly on low sugar fruits, veggies, meat, fish, healthy oils, eggs and nuts/almonds. Some include milk, some do not. Some choose to go on a very low carb version of the paleo diet, such as me, as my body seems to be intolerant to sugar.

Just google it, you'll find tons of infos. There's also testimonials of people who cured their mental disorders, so its worth a try.


----------



## dutchguy

Mr Bacon said:


> Little update. I have been following my reduced carb diet for 2 weeks, and felt good all along, with steady energy throughout everyday. I decided to test highly sugary foods again to see if they would affect my mental state. Unsurprisingly, they did... I now feel tired, and apathetic again. I started avoiding people again, out of anxiety. There are quite a lot of testimonials similar to mine on the internet if you look out for them.
> 
> I need to find the right sugar amount my body can tolerate.
> 
> Well, eliminating ALL carbs might be a little extreme. We have to find the right balance. The goal is to stay in what is called a "ketosis state". Which is a state in which the body relies on its own fat reserves rather than on sugars. Some people can eat 100g of carbs and stay in ketosis. Some others will have to go as little as 20g. We have to find our own balance. Some people won't even need to be in ketosis to feel energetic all day long. We all know people who are very social and laidback, yet they love junkfood... we're all unique.
> 
> Consuming large quantities of carbs in itself is not natural though. Our ancestors a few thousand years ago did not rely on bread, pasta, donuts, and icecream... some of us are adapted to such diets, and some are not. Personnally, my body seems to be working better consuming fat rather than sugar.
> 
> It's worth experimenting in my opinion. After 4 days on the low carb diet, I can feel the difference in my brain. It is not a gradual effect. Rather, I dont feel anything on the 3 first days, and then it is as if a switch is turned on in my brain. From one second to the next, I feel absolutely different.
> 
> Why not give it a try for a couple days? It isn't that much, and you have nothing to lose.


That switch is your body going in ketosis. I have experienced that. It does take a lot of effort because you cant eat a normal diet, actually the atkins diet is a ketosis diet. I will try to reduce my carb intake and exercise more, I think exercising can get you in ketosis faster.


----------



## shyguy09

I agree because last Summer when I started working out daily and eating more healthy I felt happy. However, Fall/Winter came around and I started exercising less because of how cold it got and I started eating unhealthy again and probably went through the worst depression I've gone through.

I'm currently starting to workout again and although I feel better than I did a few weeks ago, I still don't feel fully confident. While I do think a healthy lifestyle does help, you have to keep yourself mentally strong in order to have less anxiety.


----------



## Mr Bacon

dutchguy said:


> That switch is your body going in ketosis. I have experienced that. It does take a lot of effort because you cant eat a normal diet, actually the atkins diet is a ketosis diet. I will try to reduce my carb intake and exercise more, I think exercising can get you in ketosis faster.


Interestingly, fasting is the quickest way to get me into ketosis. After 15 hours of fasting, I am generally feeling it. I've tried it twice and it has worked so far. You might want to kick start with a 1 day fast, and then switch to the low carb diet. Just experimenting.:boogie

Nonetheless, the hardest part is sticking to the low carb diet once you're in! Temptation always lurks around the corner.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Paleo eh ? I've long been a fan of dietary manipulation, so props to you for taking up an unconventional diet and sticking to it.  (a lot of people I know of give up when they realise they have to make restrictions)

I've been on Paleo as well some other weird and wonderful diets (Vegan, Raw Vegan, WAPF, Peat). And I think there's two different ways that a Paleo diet in particular can help an anxiety sufferer depending on some personal physiological factors:
*
1)* *underweight / pale / low on energy 
*Any or all of these factors points to a digestive issue - stress is a great way to erode and weaken digestion over time (severe cases can lead even to stomach ulcers) And anxiety sufferers are by definition highly stressed individuals. Paleo is great because in it's most fundamental of forms it restricts most carbs - and by proxy fibre. Yes fibre, the stuff that the mainstream harps on about to improve digestion actually is damaging in certain scenarios. If your digestive tract is weak / inflammed than abbrassive fibre will cause you serious problems (IBS sufferers take note). Paleo's emphasis on fat (no fibre) and protein (low to no fibre) is great for giving your internals a rest and allowing them to heal up. In my own experience, eating tons of fibre when my digestion is out of sync gives me anxiety, stomach aches and brain fog (inability to concentrate)

*2)Insulin Resistance (usually means you're overweight or gain weight easily)
*Insulin resistance is where you have trouble in producing / managing insulin. And therefore carbs in the diet will pose problems. (which need insulin to be absorbed) The resulting glucose swimming around your blood stream unattended is pro-inflammatory - which is linked to weight gain, anxiety, depression, leptin resistance (inability to control apetite) and sugar crashes. Because Paleo de-emphasizes carbs, you will not get the sugar crashes that tend to be one of the key factors in mood swings/anxiety for people with said condition.

***Problems / pitfalls of the Paleo diet.

This is important ! Paleo at least in it's strictest form has shown anecdotally that it isn't viable for the majority of people in the very long term. You can use it short/medium term to fix yourself up. But if you want to stick to Paleo longer, you have to moderate your stance - more carbs introduced slowly over time. Ketosis(the absence of dietary carbohydrates) is not something you want to constantly be in for the rest of your life. It's wonderfully anti-inflammatory and calming yes - but ask yourself here, why is this ? The body is made to process glucose (it's the preferred source of energy) in it's absence it will go into ketosis and make use of fat/protein. But this is a fail safe ! It's your body's last available option - it does not want to be in this state - It's a mechanism born out of evolutionary times of famine where glucose was hard to come across. Being in ketosis in a minor stress, it's relys on adrenal gland activity to function. The feeling of calm and focus is your body releasing chemicals to calm you down and focus on finding some damn carbs ! (hence the cravings you will get) But like I said earlier providing you don't abuse this, it's a great state to be in to heal up - but prolonged exposure will tire out your adrenals leading to feeling cold all the time, inability to sleep properly, irritability and severe reduction in athletic performance of all kinds. (you'll be crap at exercise lol)

Hope this helps. If you want some good sources to read about what I've mentioned above, just ask.


----------



## Blawnka

I'm sure it could work for some people, don't think I'm one of them.


----------



## Mr Bacon

Paper Samurai said:


> Paleo eh ? I've long been a fan of dietary manipulation, so props to you for taking up an unconventional diet and sticking to it.  (a lot of people I know of give up when they realise they have to make restrictions)
> 
> I've been on Paleo as well some other weird and wonderful diets (Vegan, Raw Vegan, WAPF, Peat). And I think there's two different ways that a Paleo diet in particular can help an anxiety sufferer depending on some personal physiological factors:
> *
> 1)* *underweight / pale / low on energy
> *Any or all of these factors points to a digestive issue - stress is a great way to erode and weaken digestion over time (severe cases can lead even to stomach ulcers) And anxiety sufferers are by definition highly stressed individuals. Paleo is great because in it's most fundamental of forms it restricts most carbs - and by proxy fibre. Yes fibre, the stuff that the mainstream harps on about to improve digestion actually is damaging in certain scenarios. If your digestive tract is weak / inflammed than abbrassive fibre will cause you serious problems (IBS sufferers take note). Paleo's emphasis on fat (no fibre) and protein (low to no fibre) is great for giving your internals a rest and allowing them to heal up. In my own experience, eating tons of fibre when my digestion is out of sync gives me anxiety, stomach aches and brain fog (inability to concentrate)
> 
> *2)Insulin Resistance (usually means you're overweight or gain weight easily)
> *Insulin resistance is where you have trouble in producing / managing insulin. And therefore carbs in the diet will pose problems. (which need insulin to be absorbed) The resulting glucose swimming around your blood stream unattended is pro-inflammatory - which is linked to weight gain, anxiety, depression, leptin resistance (inability to control apetite) and sugar crashes. Because Paleo de-emphasizes carbs, you will not get the sugar crashes that tend to be one of the key factors in mood swings/anxiety for people with said condition.
> 
> ***Problems / pitfalls of the Paleo diet.
> 
> This is important ! Paleo at least in it's strictest form has shown anecdotally that it isn't viable for the majority of people in the very long term. You can use it short/medium term to fix yourself up. But if you want to stick to Paleo longer, you have to moderate your stance - more carbs introduced slowly over time. Ketosis(the absence of dietary carbohydrates) is not something you want to constantly be in for the rest of your life. It's wonderfully anti-inflammatory and calming yes - but ask yourself here, why is this ? The body is made to process glucose (it's the preferred source of energy) in it's absence it will go into ketosis and make use of fat/protein. But this is a fail safe ! It's your body's last available option - it does not want to be in this state - It's a mechanism born out of evolutionary times of famine where glucose was hard to come across. Being in ketosis in a minor stress, it's relys on adrenal gland activity to function. The feeling of calm and focus is your body releasing chemicals to calm you down and focus on finding some damn carbs ! (hence the cravings you will get) But like I said earlier providing you don't abuse this, it's a great state to be in to heal up - but prolonged exposure will tire out your adrenals leading to feeling cold all the time, inability to sleep properly, irritability and severe reduction in athletic performance of all kinds. (you'll be crap at exercise lol)
> 
> Hope this helps. If you want some good sources to read about what I've mentioned above, just ask.


Interesting. I'd love to read more about the pittfalls of the paleo diet. I understand the points you made. On the other hand, I've read articles of paleo believers who have a tendency to point out that ketosis is actually a natural state to be in. I've read that ketones are the most efficient fuel for the brain and heart. Because our consumption of carbs used to be rather limited back in the days. I've read about many people who went on ketosis for a couple years, without suffering side effects.

A controversial subject.

Nonetheless, after 20 years of suffering from anxiety, I'm not going back to a regular diet!:b


----------



## Ninetales

Are you saying the less sugar we take the better you became?

Ya know, it might work with me; I eat 3 candy bars a day + 2 Large Spoons of Nutella. (No, I am not fat).
If you are saying that the less I eat chocolate the better my body reacts with anxiety, right?


----------



## matisyahu

This is working for me, I'm on day 1 and already feel great! Although I am doing "The Caveman Diet"


----------



## Paper Samurai

Mr Bacon said:


> Interesting. I'd love to read more about the pittfalls of the paleo diet. I understand the points you made. On the other hand, I've read articles of paleo believers who have a tendency to point out that ketosis is actually a natural state to be in. I've read that ketones are the most efficient fuel for the brain and heart. Because our consumption of carbs used to be rather limited back in the days. I've read about many people who went on ketosis for a couple years, without suffering side effects.
> 
> A controversial subject.
> 
> Nonetheless, after 20 years of suffering from anxiety, I'm not going back to a regular diet!:b


Ok, but just be careful and be aware of potential bad symptoms. (low body temperature, digestive complaints, major irritability) These all point to low metabolism - what long term carb restriction tends to do in the vast majority of people.

http://180degreehealth.com/2010/07/low-carb-lowers-metabolism


----------



## broseph

That's very interesting. Over the last six months I've been steadily eating healthier foods with less sugar and I've been experiencing much less anxiety. It's definitely contributed at some sort of level, not 100% responsible though.


----------



## Mr Bacon

Ninetales said:


> Are you saying the less sugar we take the better you became?
> 
> Ya know, it might work with me; I eat 3 candy bars a day + 2 Large Spoons of Nutella. (No, I am not fat).
> If you are saying that the less I eat chocolate the better my body reacts with anxiety, right?


There's thousands of reasons why you might suffer from anxiety. Maybe it's the sugar, maybe not. It could also be vitamin deficiency, omega 3 deficiency, magnesium deficiency, serotonine depletion, food allergies... for instance, half the population has some form of mild to severe intolerance to milk or gluten, and people aren't even aware of it.

The only option left for you is to try all of these solutions one by one to see what may be the cause to your anxiety.

Sugar was the problem in my case. If you want to see if its the case for you, go on a low carb diet for a week. And by "low carb diet", I mean no candy bars, no bread, no pasta, no beans, no bananas... Or just try fasting for less than 2 days if you cannot afford to wait. It should become clear if it is a problem to you or not. :yes


----------



## Mr Bacon

matisyahu said:


> This is working for me, I'm on day 1 and already feel great! Although I am doing "The Caveman Diet"


:b

Did you actually feel a noticeable difference in your brain? I mean, not just some sort of placebo effect lol.

When I go low on carbs, It literally feels like Bradley Cooper in "Limitless". My brain is more awake, my sensory perceptions become sharper, my cognitive skills are enhanced.

For instance, my brain picks up much more details. I can walk down the street and I anticipate the trajectory of every moving object. I can look straight in front of me and still notice a bike or a car coming on my left, without actually moving my eyes. Lateral vision  haha. Or when I read a book, I don't have to re-read a paragraph several times to understand its meaning. I also have more control over my own movements and I move in a much smoother way. Before I used to be clumsy, and fatigued all the time.

This is all due to the sustained energy which comes from your fat reserves, instead of the unstable bloodsugar levels!

It's really a night and day difference for me!


----------



## dutchguy

Is it normal to experience dizzyness in the first lowcarn days? I cant work on those days.


----------



## matisyahu

I'm just worried since I'm only 16 and im still growing that this diet isn't the best diet. any thoughts ?


----------



## 7th.Streeter

A Void Ant said:


> That is certainly interesting. I would not have guessed social anxiety could be eliminated with a diet. If it works for you, that's great!
> 
> I don't think it would make a difference to me, as I believe to have been predisposed to SA through my mother's passing on to me of an overactive amygdala in the brain, which processes reactions to "new" stimuli; and which only assisted in my further developing SAD and AvPD as the years went on, into and through adolescence. And as the diet is not related to the physiology of the brain, this would not work for me, that I am certain.
> 
> But, what works for one person may not work for another and I am happy it worked for you. This is certainly a triumph. Congratulations.


Same here both my parents are naturally shy do of course I inherited it from thrm


----------



## mzmz

*I dont think it would cure me*

I agree changing my diet would help, but it's just another catch 22 in my life.
I mean, i'm depressed becuase I have SA, partly becuase I have no life and wont leave the house, which I would need to do to eat healthier.
Which might help me leave the house/get more of a life/cure my depression.
:idea


----------



## Mr Bacon

*Why so skeptical?*

Guys, don't be skeptical. Just try. Just go a freaking week on a low carb diet or fast for 1 or 2 days... if it works, congratulations, you can now live a normal life! and if it doesn't... well you'll just shed a bit of fat... nothing to lose.

When I used to read stuff about nutrition, I was always skeptical. I mean, how can something as simple as sugar/carbs cause such a debilitating disorder? Everybody eats carbs, right?

The way I see it, anxiety is not necessarily caused by psychological issues. It might be for some of us... maybe you suffered a trauma when you were young, maybe you've been brought up badly by your parents etc... it is a possibility. If that's the case, I'm guessing therapy would be the only way out.

However, a healthy lifestyle plays a lot in mental disorders. More than you think. I mean... I'm the living proof of it. And I've read tons of accounts from other people who got better by changing their diet.

For instance, check out this link:





Or this one, on how sugar affects depression:
http://www.squidoo.com/i_beat_depression

Most members of my family are shy and socially awkward too. And now that I'm cured I'm the odd one lol. Maybe my family members will get better once they try my diet. My mother, for instance, seems very interested and wants to give it a try. Maybe my family has been passing this "sugar intolerance" gene from generation to generation, and its the reason why we're all anxious. In that case, my anxiety was simply a symptom of an ongoing disorder, the anxiety wasn't a disease in itself.

So let go of the negative, skeptical attitude. You only have one life. I've been searching for MY cure for years, and now that I've found it, I am so relieved. I used to be a shy, unpopular student at school in the past. I got bullied, made fun of, I was the "forever to stay a virgin" kind of guy. And it was all because of a stupid little detail in my diet. But now, it's over. I'm finally ENJOYING every day, and people respect me. So guys, I urge you to keep an open mind and keep trying until you find your own relief.


----------



## dutchguy

but what about white flower is that still "allowed" ?
I need carbs otherwise I feel like crap and dizzy all the time.


----------



## Scorpmw90

T4p! I think I'll try this. But after I try those new birthday cake oreos lol


----------



## JackSparrow

I did this kind of a diet a while ago for about half a year. Didn't notice any significant improvement in my anxiety, although the fact that I lost ~40 pounds was slightly confidence boosting. It's a really good diet to follow. No digestion issues, and if you eat enough of fatty cuts of meat you have plenty of energy.

Also another thing: ketosis is when ketone bodies are expelled through urine. After a few weeks on a no sugar diet there is no more ketosis. Most of your body tissues can use ketones for energy very efficiently the only exception being parts of the brain. Even the brain can run ~75% off ketones. What little glucose your body needs to survive is easily obtained from protein (aka gluconeogenesis), which is converted into glucose at the flat rate of 56%.


----------



## Mr Bacon

dutchguy said:


> but what about white flower is that still "allowed" ?
> I need carbs otherwise I feel like crap and dizzy all the time.


Of course not. White flour is 90% carbs. If after a week you're still very dizzy, it simply means this solution does not work out for you. This is supposed to make you feel better in the eventuality that you have some sort of sugar intolerance. And by low carb I mean under 50g carbs/ day. Even less if possible.


----------



## jagmusic

Mr Bacon said:


> Nonetheless, after 20 years of suffering from anxiety, I'm not going back to a regular diet!:b


----------



## peach123

This type of eating plan works for me, I follow a low carbohydrate way of eating and I feel less tired, less anxious and have more energy. Now it hasn't cured my anxiety but it has diminished it. When I eat sugar, flour or starches, I feel nervous, unsure, anxiety and lethargic. When I don't eat these foods, I have more energy, I feel less depressed, less anxious. I am also losing weight and eating this way has been the only way I am able to lose weight. So I can say for myself that eating a lot of sugar and starches and foods with flour are not good for me at all and I avoid these foods. Although it is hard at times, I stay away from these foods. I eat salads, eggs, tuna, chicken, turkey, beef (not much) and vegetables, (string beans, cauliflower, broccoli) there are many foods that I can eat that don't have much carbohydrate.


----------



## dutchguy

i want to try this but at the same time i hate it. 
and what about fruits , can i still eat whatever i like?


----------



## Chrono Trigger 22

Good for ya! I'm proud of you...I mean look at the Japanese they eat Fish, rice, vegetables, fruit, and a variety of food on a daily basis. 

Also the Japanese sugar consumption is very low in Japan...Japanese rarely eat sugar, and that's why Alzheimer's is unheard of in that country, but unfortunately the suicide rates are #1 not because of depression, but a Culture that doesn't believe in failure.


----------



## Cat5

It's good to talk about it, it's even better to do something about it.

Go for walks alone.
Get some yummy recipes online and cook, cook, cook!

Stay away from "processed" foods. Eat as naturally as possible!


----------



## Benofbens

The brain runs on glucose(sugar). When you eliminate carbs, you don't get sugar. The liver will increase production of sugar, and you'll feel blah again. Ketones are not beneficial. Ketones are toxins from your fat cells literally rotting inside you. "Benign dietary ketosis" was a term to make it sound like a good thing.
Atkins, paleo, low carb - flush water from your body in the short term, and severely limit your overal caloric consumption. There's nothing magical about it, you eat less calories than you burn, you lose weight. Bottom line though: Your brain needs carbs to function properly.


----------



## Benofbens

If it seemed to give you more energy at first, try upping your exercise, or get tested for diabetes.


----------



## Benofbens

And the "blah", from the liver upping sugar production, that would be insulin. It makes you tired, sluggish, and all that good stuff. Exercise opens the sugar receptors in every cell in the body, allowing for any excess sugar to be used as energy for the cells.


----------



## sas2012solar

*yep*

I have been dabbling this for like 5 months.

In fact 15 minutes ago I felt the switch. Comforting because I can focus,
although I did eat two peeled raw cacao beans.

Anyways once the switch happens I can focus.


----------



## Kittycatt

What do you eat?!


----------



## ChrissyQ

But i LOVE carbs!


----------



## AJFA88

Benofbens said:


> The brain runs on glucose(sugar). When you eliminate carbs, you don't get sugar. The liver will increase production of sugar, and you'll feel blah again. Ketones are not beneficial. Ketones are toxins from your fat cells literally rotting inside you. "Benign dietary ketosis" was a term to make it sound like a good thing.
> Atkins, paleo, low carb - flush water from your body in the short term, and severely limit your overal caloric consumption. There's nothing magical about it, you eat less calories than you burn, you lose weight. Bottom line though: Your brain needs carbs to function properly.





Benofbens said:


> And the "blah", from the liver upping sugar production, that would be insulin. It makes you tired, sluggish, and all that good stuff. Exercise opens the sugar receptors in every cell in the body, allowing for any excess sugar to be used as energy for the cells.


^This!


----------



## Kittycatt

ChrissyQ said:


> But i LOVE carbs!


Me too  I like them because they are yummy and because they are filling


----------



## nomoreants

me too


----------



## newbornmind

Awesome share, I'm going to try this paleo diet!  Even if it just makes me feel more alive i'd say it's worth it... 

Thanks!!


----------



## sas2012solar

I'm restarting this diet again now.

Doing scd legal carbs. Fruit veg nuts

Then cheese meats. No yogurt which screwed me before.

Its a completely different consciousness when you do this.

It eliminated all my anxiety, but it was 4-5 months ago so I can't remember but this way of eating is so addictive because if you try going back to eating carby stuff like grains... its like your body wont feel truly fed.


----------



## ryobi

god damn a peanut buster parfait sounds delicious right now!


----------



## sas2012solar

ryobi said:


> god damn a peanut buster parfait sounds delicious right now!


Lol those are great


----------



## ryobi

sas2012solar said:


> Lol those are great


I know, right  God damn delicious!


----------



## Sierpinski

Mr Bacon said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> after going through tons of supplements/nootropics, positive mental exercises therapies, meditation, and starting to lose hope... I found the cause of my anxiety.
> 
> Turns out... sugar was the big culprit! I read a few articles on the internet linking sugar and depression. I did not think it was a problem for me, as I was on a rather healthy diet and ate less than 130g of carbs per day (which is already less than the norm). However I decided to cut out all carb consumption for a few days just to see. And to my surprise, my depression, anxiety, fatigue, sluggishness all disappeared.
> 
> I went on a diet called "paleo", which consists on replacing all carbs with additional amounts of fat to provide energy. Similar to the Atkins diet, but in a healthier version.
> 
> I am now full of energy all day long. My brain is alert, my concentration is through the roof! And social interactions are much more smooth. I feel laidback all day long! Social anxiety has vanished.
> 
> I thought I'd share my story!
> 
> Keep trying to find the cure to your mental disorders, one day you might stumble on a solution which is more simple than you anticipated. That being said, not everybody has a body chemistry similar to mine, so everybody has to find their own cure.
> 
> The field of functional medecine is rather interesting, and that's where I'd look if I were you.


Given that I've tried everything else and failed, I'm tempted to give this a go. But the temptations would be so great.


----------



## Imbored21

What did you drink besides water??


----------



## tronjheim

What suppresses anxiety for me is a full stomach and a well-rested body.


----------



## firefly15

Hmm...I think I might try it. Why not?


----------



## Mayonesa

*Ketosis*



Mr Bacon said:


> We have to find the right balance. The goal is to stay in what is called a "ketosis state". Which is a state in which the body relies on its own fat reserves rather than on sugars.


Hi,
It sounds like this experiment is working for ya! That's great. I want to point something out, however. "Ketosis" is defined as a condition in which the body has an abnormally high level of ketones in the body...which may be associated with abnormal fat metabolism and diabetes mellitus. Also, the most efficient fuel source for the human body is glucose. Our bodies can convert other micromolecules (lipids, amino acids, nucleotids) into glucose via hepatocytes in the liver, but this is less efficient. That being said, I think the reason why you are experiencing positive effects from lessening your sugars is because you have lessened the junk food. So I don't think that cutting out all carbs is necessary or even advisable. However, I shall cut back on my sugar (of which I am so fond) and see what the affects are. How long does this usually take?
~Mayonesa


----------



## newbornmind

I think this is going to be an excellent part of the recovery process, but I'm not sure that it would do much for effecting one's beliefs, which for many people are the root cause of their SAD.

Still, I'm going to give it a shot, I'll post a video on my video thread about it when I do, and discuss the results:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f34/my-video-tips-series-towards-social-confidence-230974/


----------



## TillyTreu

Really interesting post, I've wondered sometimes if my anxiety could disappear with a healthier lifestyle. Actually i don't need to wonder, when I was about 16 for a span of 8 months I had no anxiety because I walked 10+ miles a week and ate healthier. I was very relaxed. Even now I know what especially fuels my anxiety and that is anything with caffiene. Drink pop or eat chocolate, end up feeling like a paranoid addict. Even eating fatty foods that give me heartburn can trigger my panicky self because when I don't feel great overall my anxiety acts up.


----------



## LauraLo

I realize this thread is a couple of years old, but I really want to know what happened, Mr. Bacon. I googled "carbs anxiety" and this thread was one of the results. I'm not crazy about the idea of a paleo or low carb diet, but if it would cure my anxiety it would be totally worth it. 

It seems like the effects didn't last, though, and I was wondering if the diet stopped working for you or if you stopped following the diet for some reason. Thanks in advance if you should happen to see this and reply....


----------



## ImAPersonToo

I've always been a believer that diet doesn't have a big impact on anything as long as you eat healthy.

I am not a dessert person, and have always stayed away from sugars and junk food. But maybe it's the lack of sugar in my diet that's affecting my behavior. I only eat rice, protein (fish and chicken mostly) and vegetables. Maybe I need to find out where my deficiencies are and start adding new foods to my diet!


----------



## 7th.Streeter

rymo said:


> I've been eating healthy for years and I still have SA, who woulda guessed. I don't think eating differently can automatically CURE SA..it takes much more than that as far as I'm concerned but if it actually works for you, more power to you.


Right every1 is different b/c were all individuals.. so what works for one won't work for another....(not trying to be a downer..just don't want peepz to get their hopes so high and put their eggs in 1 basket and get disappointed)

there's a different answer for every1 : 3


----------

